# Gully Finds Love



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When we brought Gully home about a month ago, several of my males approached her, showing off and cooing. She would give not one a second glance. Any one of them that got too close got wing slapped, and pecked. She was having none of it. And none of them. Not that they gave up that easily, but whenever they tried to get to close, she attacked them. It was rather funny to watch. They really didn't know quite what to make of her aggressive manner. She has been adjusting well here. Curious little girl, who loves to bath and bask in the sun and enjoys the company of the other birds. Then, along came Sammy, my rescue from Millbury. When he was found, he was so emaciated that he couldn't even fly, and when he ate, he vomited for the first couple of days. God knows how long the poor thing went without food. It has been almost a month now, and he is doing great. He was able to join the others out in the loft. Well, don't know what he has that the others didn't, but Gully is in love. They have paired up, and are building a nest together. The other males kept driving him out of the nest boxes, when ever he tried to take one over. I personally think it's sour grapes. So they have settled on a small box across the room that wasn't meant to be a nest box. I was using it to hold the jars of peanuts and special seeds that I feed my birds for treats when I'm in the loft. The two of them just fit in there. Looks like this weekend I'll be building new nest boxes to replace the little box they have taken over. They really could use the room. They do make a really cute couple. Apparently, she's just a gal who knows just what she wants, and wasn't going to settle for anything less. Lucky Sammy. Here's a couple of pics of the new couple.
















AIN'T LOVE GRAND?


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

My words when i saw the pic, were "o my Gosh"....they are in deed very beautiful birds. Which one is Sammy (dark one) and which one is Gully (white one?)
I wonder , what kind of colors their babies going to have. No matter after whom they will take, they will be gorgeous looking babies. Jay wonderful story and picture, thanks for sharing. Keep posting about their love progress.

Nell


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are a very handsome couple.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. they are lovely! I'm very happy for both the birds!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WAY TO GO, Gully!! Never settle for less than the VERY BEST!!

What a stunning couple! Gully knew...she always knew! 

Here's to the happy couple! May they live long and prosper!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yes Nell, Sammy is the darker one and Gully the lighter one. The girl who named her did so because she thought she looked like a seagull, and actually, she kinda does. I'm really glad she likes Sammy. He's such a nice bird. And a real gentleman.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Gully is one smart girl..........She knew what she was looking for........She wanted the tall,dark and handsome guy with the little patch of distinguished grey hair.

Wonderful story............. Adorable pictures.......hope the happy couple have many years together.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Gully is one smart girl..........She knew what she was looking for........She wanted the tall,dark and handsome guy with the little patch of distinguished grey hair.
> 
> Wonderful story............. Adorable pictures.......hope the happy couple have many years together.


Louise, I just love your description of Sammy. LOL!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That is wonderful! I think it is marvelous that your Gully has found love, and my Pablo has found love. Now if only Glacier could. Maybe he is waiting!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Gully & Sammy are stunning, Jay. 
Many thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------

